# bird's eye view pheasant farm and hunting preserve



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool, have fun!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

they had a ball

I should of taken picture of Logan pointing all the time

last picture tells me why door compartment gets so dirty his paw goe,s inside

when he sleeps


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful day for a couple of golden beauties. They were certainly in their element.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

loved the photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------

